# Generac Wheelhouse 5550 generator



## Dviper (Sep 4, 2019)

I have a older Generac Wheelhouse 5550 generator I picked up that runs perfect but doesn't produce power from the alternator, I noticed the brush assembly had a blown part on it and I replaced it hoping it would solve the problem but it didn't. I didn't want to flash the alternator at this point until I have more information on the equipment. I called generac for support and they pushed me to briggs and stratton because they claim Briggs & Stratton built the equipment but they don't have any service tech paperwork to give me so they pushed me to local dealers who I tried getting the paperwork from but most of them don't work on them and have no paperwork either. I'm looking for the techs repair manual for the alternator end of things so I can take the ohms readings on the rotor and stator so I can figure out what's bad. My model and serial numbers are to follow. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Kiind regards
Dennis

Generac Wheelhouse 5550
Briggs and Stratton Family #3BSXS .3422HT 275385

Information on heat shield for exhaust down close to generator:
Model 01646
Rev 03
Serial 1010020305
AC volts 120/240
Ac amps 45.8/22.9
AC watts 5550 

Information on motor valve cover:
Model 204412
Type 0142E1
Code 040211YD


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Sometimes older information can be hard to find. They move on to new models so fast.


May not help but here's a parts listing with diagrams and a wiring diuagram for that model (1546-3)


https://www.partstree.com/models/1646-3-generac-wheelhouse-5-500-watt-portable-generator/


----------



## Dviper (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Checking the resistance is a good start. But if you can't find the values for the windings, check them individually and it is probably safe to assume to the resistance should be rather low so if you find one or two with high resistance you can go from there. The alternator is no longer available it seems so repair might be difficult.
At some point it becomes a question of whether or not a repair is going to cost close to the cost of an entirely different generator.


I have a 10 year old PowerMate 6250 that's been kept indoors since new and because I tend to care for my generators like they're prized sports cars, it looks brand new.
Still, if I were to sell it it would probably only fetch $250 - $300 (if that) because it's a NON Inverter generator and now that Inverter generators have come way down in price everyone's going over to them for the most part. I have 7,500 watts available from Inverter generators. And just last week I put them on the oscilloscope and clearly saw that the power they produce is much cleaner than that from the older non Inverter Generator.


I only use the older generator for my water heater and incandescent lighting but nothing with IC circuitry inside.

Tinker around with it....maybe you'll find the problem.



Good luck.


----------

